# NASA's Latest



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

A new satellite will be launched in a few weeks that will measure soil moisture.....accurately.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/nasas-newest-satellite-will-measure-soil-moisture-ben-potter/


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

Soon they'll have a smart phone app that will use this satellite's data to tell us the moisture content of the hay we just cut that's still laying in the field. No need to use a moisture probe any longer.

Gary


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

NewBerlinBaler said:


> Soon they'll have a smart phone app that will use this satellite's data to tell us the moisture content of the hay we just cut that's still laying in the field. No need to use a moisture probe any longer.
> 
> Gary


Lol.....prolly right, and I wonder at what cost this all comes in at, I also wonder how that microwave energy being blasted through clouds and such and then reflected back through clouds and such can ultimately be reliable......but then again, we have computers analyzing all of those parameters and such, so rest easy.....

Does this mean my delmhorst will be obsolete, guess it'll go the way of the zippo....


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> Lol.....prolly right, and I wonder at what cost this all comes in at, I also wonder how that microwave energy being blasted through clouds and such and then reflected back through clouds and such can ultimately be reliable......but then again, we have computers analyzing all of those parameters and such, so rest easy.....
> 
> Does this mean my delmhorst will be obsolete, guess it'll go the way of the zippo....


Even though I have never smoked I carry a Zippo and don't own a smart phone so I guess I'm obsolete.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

cornshucker said:


> Even though I have never smoked I carry a Zippo and don't own a smart phone so I guess I'm obsolete.


Yep Tim, I'd say you're the epitome of obsolete, one foot in......lol


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Where we live cell service is spotty at best non existent at worst, but I do carry a small piece of car tire in my pocket with the zippo so I can set fire and send a smoke signal LOL. definitely more reliable than Verizion.


----------

